# springs and shocks



## sporty2forty (Jan 18, 2005)

hey guys what would be the best shocks and springs to get for a 89' 240sx coupe that is being race prepared and will be used for autocross?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

you should probably post this in the suspension and brakes section, most people here only know about going fast, not making it stick.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Coilover systems are nice... But... if you dont if thats too rich for you right now theres alway tokico and choice springs/coilovers


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Kyb agx are pretty nice shocks also. I would see about bushing kits from pdm if you are going to rebuild the suspension.


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

if u are going to race then save up and buy coilovers, it will be worth the doller in the long run.

if you are going to use your car just for weekend fun or whatever then i would go with the kyb agx + tein s. tech. you can get the whole set for about 500 if you look in the right places.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

slideurride said:


> if u are going to race then save up and buy coilovers, it will be worth the doller in the long run.
> 
> if you are going to use your car just for weekend fun or whatever then i would go with the kyb agx + tein s. tech. you can get the whole set for about 500 if you look in the right places.


i think at enjuku they have that combo for about 500, go check it out guy


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

I have tien lowering springs and stock struts. I'm about to replace the struts with KYB gr-2 gas struts. Does anyone know if this is a good combo?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

JDM240Turbo said:


> I have tien lowering springs and stock struts. I'm about to replace the struts with KYB gr-2 gas struts. Does anyone know if this is a good combo?


Most oem type shocks cant handle increased spring rates or a drop of more then an inch or so i believe. Even if it works for a while your struts will wear quickly.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> Most oem type shocks cant handle increased spring rates or a drop of more then an inch or so i believe. Even if it works for a while your struts will wear quickly.


my shocks are holding up pretty well for just 6 months w/ the sportlines.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well i have been looking alot into it lately also. A friend of mine that helps run the SCCA program here localy has a 92 coupe 240 with ground control coilovers and koin yellows. His 240 handles great and has a daily drivable ride. the only problem he has is his spring rate is to high for the shocks, but you can rebuild the koin shock and revalve it so that it works with a stiffer spring.
The setup is pretty cheap when compaired to a coilover setup and would only set you back around 700. gives you ajustable ride hight control for corner balancing, and dampaning control with the shock.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> my shocks are holding up pretty well for just 6 months w/ the sportlines.


Sportlines dont have increased rated just lower but they will wear out quicker the springs are probably just getting broken in.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

joerc240sx said:


> Well i have been looking alot into it lately also. A friend of mine that helps run the SCCA program here localy has a 92 coupe 240 with ground control coilovers and koin yellows. His 240 handles great and has a daily drivable ride. the only problem he has is his spring rate is to high for the shocks, but you can rebuild the koin shock and revalve it so that it works with a stiffer spring.
> The setup is pretty cheap when compaired to a coilover setup and would only set you back around 700. gives you ajustable ride hight control for corner balancing, and dampaning control with the shock.


 I'm trying to get a KTS coilover group buy together. Everyone that has them has said they love them. Price should be just around $1000. PM me for details.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

are those the ones SPL sales? I might be interested


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I replaced my stock Springs with a set of Eibach Pro-Kit springs, I am using these springs with my stock shocks, but I plan to upgrade to KYB AGX shocks, or a set of Tein shocks if i can find a set for a decent price.
I find the Pro-Kit springs gave my car the stance i was looking for, and still provide the room i need in the wheel well for my 17" rims, if you don't want to go too low, and you want a tough set of springs that give very little body roll or acceleration squat, but nothing too drastic in the lowering department, look at these springs :thumbup: .

PS: i think the lowering measurements are 1.8" front, 1.6" rear


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaCheat said:


> I replaced my stock Springs with a set of Eibach Pro-Kit springs
> I find the Pro-Kit springs gave my car the stance i was looking for, and still provide the room i need in the wheel well for my 17" rims
> PS: i think the lowering measurements are 1.8" front, 1.6" rear


Wow that is lower then i thought pro-kits lowerd a car. Maybe it will come back up with better shocks but prokits arent hard on struts i belive u can run them with gr-2s and have the warranty but i did like the agx.


----------



## tangerine240 (Jan 28, 2005)

You don't want the lowest you can go if you want your car to handle correctly. Sportlines are mainly for looks.

I originally bought some ProKit springs for my s13 but now that my project's coming to completion and I have a good deal of cash for it still, I'm opting for the SPL/KTS coilovers. Anyone who has them here loves them. Keep in mind this isn't for a daily driver.

If you don't want to spend that much cash on suspension, or if it's a daily driver, you can buy my Prokits and get you some adjustable KYB AGXs.  I never got to use my springs...

-Corinne-


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, what would you reccomend for a daily driver setup thats also going to be used as a track car, and drift car, i plan on going all out, but i wanted to know if any of you have a special setup you prefer


----------



## tangerine240 (Jan 28, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> well, what would you reccomend for a daily driver setup thats also going to be used as a track car, and drift car, i plan on going all out, but i wanted to know if any of you have a special setup you prefer


Most people don't use their daily driver as a track and drift car... but if you're going to want to go all out, get whatever your preference is. You can get used to the stiffness and driving carefully around potholes everyday.

That's like asking about brake pads, tires, or a clutch. Daily driving vs. track set up... there's no perfect 'in the middle' choice for any of these. You change your pads and tires between the street and the track for the best performance. Good pads on the track don't work well on the street and vice versa. R Compounds don't work well in the rain, etc...


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

i was thinking about using the tokico Performance kit lower 1"


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

either save up and buy entry level coilovers such as tein basic for ~800 or megan racing for ~900. both of which are very reccomendable, tein basic is awesome for daily driving. 

if i were you i wouldn't get pro kit or sportline cuz with kyb agx cuz any springs that drop more than 1.5 inches will prematurely wear the shocks. plus the springrates to the eibach springs are barely better than stock, (they might as wel be stock). ground controls are a waste of time as well from what i hear. if you want springs that will compliment your kyb agx get tein stech or rsr race springs. 

also i would rather get agx over gr2. agx is just a little more money than the gr2 and is much much better. and i don't understand why people get koni yellows (and springs) for their setup when they can buy tein basics for the same price or even get megan racing coilovers for just a little more. i guess its the warranty? also some people get "aggressive" spring and strut combos,, but why bother if you can get coilovers for just a little more. 
you know you want em...


----------

